# What species is this?



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone could name this species of piranha for me?
I bought him down in a weird chinese fishstore, and he only cost be $25. The only word i could hear from the man was black piranha, and I was wondering if anyone could verify?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Nice fish









Sanchezi ? Spilo Cf







?


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

Looks like a spilo.


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Red throat piranha, or medinai?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

He looks very similar to mine. But I am not positive on mine either. You have got a good photo there and I can tell you its very likely Serrasalmus Sanchezi.









Oh and :welcome: to the fury


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Her is a picture of mine, a crap picture mind you. I can't take photos to save my life! And my camera is a prehistoric digital one. Here he is munching a king prawn!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Comparing to other pics on the net I would say a Sanchezi


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

im thinkin sanchezi.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

s.snachezi


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Without a doubt it's S.Sanchezi


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what chinese fish store did you get it from? was it here in the united states?


----------



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

heres another


----------



## 50cent$13 (Jan 3, 2005)

heres another


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I think S. sanchezi as well...

*_Moved to Piranha ID_*


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Why not check out Franks OPEFE site by clicking Here Its a page on your fish, we believe!


----------



## mr.shawn (Oct 28, 2004)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thats a S.Sanchezi because people who sales these fish from the pet store will said it's a black piranha... any piranha that look differnet from a RBP will said it's a black one........ yes.......it happen to me too.......i got one a year ago and was sold to me as a black.......it was about 2 1/2 inches long....look to me it was a black until it reaches 4 inch and was not a black but a s.sanchezi.........it suck but a piranha is a piranha right..................









here's my S.Sanchezi guys.............

5 1/2 inches long
View attachment 43325


View attachment 43326


ps... this one is not long but wide and fat as a pig ahahahah


----------



## Sam (Mar 18, 2004)

Look at those scutes...has to be S. Sanchezi.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

sanchezi


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

S. sanchez all the way.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

Looks exactly like my sanchezi, except yours looks WAYYYYY better.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I dont now why but i want to say Compressus group.


----------

